# Bryan Beach Friday Afternoon 11-4



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Brazoswood HS had an earlier dismissal today so I took my daughter out to Bryan Beach for some surf action. Water was muddy and pretty rough, not crazy rough. We caught some big mullet pretty quickly and set out a couple of lines of cut bait about a mile North of the mouth of the Brazos. 

Got a gafftop, then something cut the mono leader, then we got a shark, then a 26" red and one more gafftop. Current was moving pretty fast to the south. It took 6oz spider weights to stay put. We had fun despite the minimal action. Fish came from second gut.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice report. Looks like a fun day at the beach.

A reminder. In Texas, you may not take from public waters, or possess on board a boat, mullet over 12 inches during October, November, December, and January.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

had2reg said:


> Nice report. Looks like a fun day at the beach.
> 
> A reminder. In Texas, you may not take from public waters, or possess on board a boat, mullet over 12 inches during October, November, December, and January.


Good reminder, I don't believe ours quite got to 12", but a couple got close. Tons of mullet in the surf.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Good on you for taking your beautiful daughter to the beach. You are a great Dad!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Good on you for taking your beautiful daughter to the beach. You are a great Dad!


She's a better fisherperson than me for sure. Great patience and instincts. Loves catching bait. I don't know much about bait fishing the surf, but we are figuring it out together.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

How did you catch the mullet did you net them or catch them on bait rod?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Farmpond said:


> How did you catch the mullet did you net them or catch them on bait rod?


I tossed a 6 foot cast net and she tossed the 4 foot one. Calf deep water, looked for swirls, blind casting didn't do well. Lots of mullet out by the bar where the breakers were crushing me, but too deep and rough to toss a net. I caught several mullet, she caught a couple. We had to catch them, we had no bait. We froze a few for starters next time we go.


----------



## Farmpond (Sep 8, 2016)

Karstopo Thanks for the reply. I was there the same day with my daughter. We were fishing by the old shrimp boat with blue crab as bait. Didn't get a single bite. The mullet showed up right about 45 minutes before sundown but I couldn't get any in my net. I am still having trouble identifying where the guts are. I can always find the first gut by walking through it. The others I am just guessing kinda. I need to work on reading the water better I guess.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Farmpond said:


> Karstopo Thanks for the reply. I was there the same day with my daughter. We were fishing by the old shrimp boat with blue crab as bait. Didn't get a single bite. The mullet showed up right about 45 minutes before sundown but I couldn't get any in my net. I am still having trouble identifying where the guts are. I can always find the first gut by walking through it. The others I am just guessing kinda. I need to work on reading the water better I guess.


I think we drove by you on the way to our spot. I remember someone fishing at that wreck in the surf. Might have been 1:30 ish.

Down towards the mouth the bars change some. They used to angle into the beach there instead of being mostly parallel like in most other places. I always like to topwater and plug fish there. They used to be angle in more. The beach has really receded inland lately near the mouth of the Brazos.

Where we were there was a shallow very broad 1st gut, hip deep or so. Then the bar that was about mid thigh deep. Some pretty good breakers made it pretty important to time your traverse of the bar to set up to cast. I made my casts into the gut beyond. At best, I probably got the cast 2/3 across the gut. Current was pretty strong running down to south.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

The guts are identifiable by where the waves are breaking. Where they're first beginning to curl up is the bar. So cast just past the breakers and your generally in the second gut. The third gut... your gonna get your manhood wet and cold to reach it... Lol. But same scenario.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

born to fish said:


> The guts are identifiable by where the waves are breaking. Where they're first beginning to curl up is the bar. So cast just past the breakers and your generally in the second gut. The third gut... your gonna get your manhood wet and cold to reach it... Lol. But same scenario.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


It is striking how different the guts are moving a mile or 2 down Bryan beach towards the mouth of the Brazos. Was out there the 11th and started up the beach and caught a shark and a hardhead from the second gut. Tide was just finishing coming in. At that location, the first gut was broad and shallow followed by a thigh deep bar.

We picked up and moved down the beach to maybe 1/2 mile from the mouth. There the first gut was very narrow and much deeper and very sort of sudden. Take a step from calf deep and you were instantly waist deep or more. No fish at the second location were caught.


----------

